# Finding The Age of JD B



## papaswoodworking (6 mo ago)

I am almost done restoring my barn find. I believe it is a 1942 B ?? The kid I bought it from said it was his grandfathers and he knew nothing about it. I thought you JD pro's might be able to help. The magneto is a Wico X ( spec #XH1042, serial # 336790 and US Pat # 2431547 ) Carb is a Schebler DLTX 67. Assuming these are original to the tractor.
Here are some pics. Any help would be greatly appreciated, oh the tractor serial # tag is gone.
Thank you 
John
papaswoodworking


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello John, welcome to the forum.

Attached is a tractordata.com datasheet for John Deere B's (there were 3 different versions - 1935-38, 1939-46, 1947-52). The serial number you posted is just beyond those listed in this attachment. 

https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/0/2/26-john-deere-b.html


----------



## papaswoodworking (6 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Hello John, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Attached is a tractordata.com datasheet for John Deere B's (there were 3 different versions - 1935-38, 1939-46, 1947-52). The serial number you posted is just beyond those listed in this attachment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

DLTX-10 would be correct carburetor for that yr model B. I think Wico model C would be the correct magnet. Due to tractor having hand-start flywheel I think serial # will be less than 95,999


https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/70778/referrer/navigation/pgId/147166




https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/70778/referrer/navigation/pgId/92860


----------

